# atrium lagoa



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi.is anyone from the lagoa area can give me the heads up at what stage of development the atrium is at. we want to relocate to the algarve after living for 7 years on the silver coast. i read it should be finished in may 2020.we would like to drive down to look at it if its nearing completion. cheers dave.


----------



## Tim George (6 mo ago)

zakooo, I have been reading your thread from back in 2015. Do you still live in Salir do Porto? I am going to be visiting with my wife in the fall and I am looking for a good agent to look at property to purchase. Do you have a recommendation?


----------

